# NEX-VG20?



## rexbobcat (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm looking at purchasing a dedicated video camera, because DSLR video is just...too much work sometimes...to get the effects or views that I want.

So I was looking at the NEX VG20, which appears to be just a video camera with a DSLR chip. Is it a better choice than the typical 1/3" or smaller camcorder? What would the downsides be? I mean, I assume it has full time AF as well as smooth video when changing the aperture?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a friend that has a nex vg10. Its pretty decent but you would have to buy some a-mount lenses to go with it. So it is not a cheap way to go at all but results are pretty good.


----------

